

How to Disagree - tokenadult
http://paulgraham.com/disagree.html

======
vinceguidry
I would argue that effective communication _begins_ at DH6, not DH3 as pg
suggests. It shows you've read the entire post, digested it, thought about it,
then finally articulated a response.

DH5 isn't enough. You may have an entertaining back-and-forth where each
participant is going through posts line by line, but the sheer volume of
discourse indicates that one or both just isn't taking the time to distill and
be concise. Without that, true understanding isn't happening.

